# scan over network (STILL NOT SOLVED)

## tom56

I am trying to set up a scanner to use over the network, by following these instructions.  I get here and it doesn't work:

```
root@localhost tom # telnet localhost 6566

Trying 127.0.0.1...

telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection refused
```

Does anyone know why this is happening?

----------

## tuxmin

Obviously port 6566 is closed. Hence the connection refused...

Is xinetd running and configured properly?

I can't tell more without further details on your setup.

Alex!!!

----------

## tom56

Well, I followed the instructions on the site I mentioned exactly, so presumably it is running.

```

root@localhost tom # rc-status

...

xinetd                                                            [ started ]

...
```

----------

## ronmon

When I set mine up I tried adding the saned section to /etc/xinetd.conf, but that didn't work. So I made a file, /etc/xinetd.d/sane-tcp, and put the info in there. All the rest is pretty much as it is explained there and it works fine.

----------

## tom56

It still doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## tom56

Anyone have any other ideas?

----------

## krolden

Be sure to allow connections from localhost.

----------

## tuxmin

Check with "netstat -an" if there is something listening on this port.

----------

## tom56

I don't know what it means, but...

```

tom@localhost tom $ netstat -an

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:682           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:7830          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        1      0 192.168.0.4:34853       140.211.166.170:80      CLOSE_WAIT

tcp        1      0 192.168.0.4:34852       140.211.166.170:80      CLOSE_WAIT

udp        0      0 192.168.0.4:137         0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:137             0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 192.168.0.4:138         0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:138             0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*

Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457877 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dd7-0-7500bf38bc51c

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458005 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e06-0-1c9bf2106e6

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     143079 /tmp/orbit-root/linc-282f-0-2ae637e27bc

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     384233 /tmp/.gdm_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458334 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e2f-0-322f0b27f217d

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458059 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     119512 /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2/temp/orbit-root/linc-743b-0-687304715e637

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458081 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0c-0-4069470d2886f

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458143 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0e-0-327bade7443cb

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458174 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e14-0-5101aebd95fd6

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458233 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e10-0-5c563d4043197

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     18760  /var/run/ptal-mlcd/usb:PSC_750

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458364 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e31-0-4eaad63d5779e

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458391 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e33-0-4eaad63d914bd

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458419 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e35-0-783e6dd8af7fa

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458461 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e40-0-258058e8a4e6f

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458874 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e51-0-3c5856e87553f

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     459087 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4ea3-0-34e694e050d64

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     458306 /tmp/mapping-tom

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     18913  /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     18244  /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     453956 /tmp/.esd/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     20087  /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    19185  @/var/run/hal/hotplug_socket

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    3466   @udevd

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457634 /tmp/ssh-kDAPW19892/agent.19892

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     22441  /tmp/.ICE-unix/18852

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     25431  /tmp/.ICE-unix/19731

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457651 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     22472  /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     25450  /tmp/orbit-becky/linc-4d30-0-12ecc25e6b80a

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457660 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4db4-0-39439d1b127e0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457845 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     22941  /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4a10-0-60301ba1ce88d

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     384261 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     25739  /tmp/orbit-becky/linc-4d70-0-72045a5eefba6

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     457854 /tmp/keyring-m3obWl/socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459097

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459096

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459094 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4ea3-0-34e694e050d64

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459093

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459092 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459091

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459090 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4ea3-0-34e694e050d64

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459089

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459086 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459085

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459082 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459081

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459076 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     459075

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458882 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458881

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458877 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e51-0-3c5856e87553f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458876

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458873 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458872

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458860 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458859

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458476 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458475

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458474 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e40-0-258058e8a4e6f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458473

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458468 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e40-0-258058e8a4e6f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458467

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458466 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458465

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458464 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e40-0-258058e8a4e6f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458463

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458460 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458459

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458454 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458453

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458446 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458445

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458444 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e35-0-783e6dd8af7fa

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458443

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458434 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e35-0-783e6dd8af7fa

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458433

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458424 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458423

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458422 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e35-0-783e6dd8af7fa

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458421

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458418 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458417

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458411 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458410

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458406 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458405

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458404 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e33-0-4eaad63d914bd

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458403

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458398 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e33-0-4eaad63d914bd

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458397

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458396 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458395

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458394 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e33-0-4eaad63d914bd

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458393

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458390 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458389

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458384 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458383

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458379 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458378

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458377 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e31-0-4eaad63d5779e

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458376

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458371 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e31-0-4eaad63d5779e

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458370

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458369 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458368

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458367 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e31-0-4eaad63d5779e

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458366

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458363 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458362

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458357 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458356

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458349 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458348

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458347 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e2f-0-322f0b27f217d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458346

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458341 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e2f-0-322f0b27f217d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458340

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458339 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458338

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458337 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e2f-0-322f0b27f217d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458336

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458333 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458332

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458327 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458326

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458310 /tmp/mapping-tom

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458302

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458287 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e10-0-5c563d4043197

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458286

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458277 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4a10-0-60301ba1ce88d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458276

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458275 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e14-0-5101aebd95fd6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458274

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458273 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458272

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458278 /tmp/.famywJQht

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458271

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458257 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e10-0-5c563d4043197

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458256

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458254 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458253

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458236 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e10-0-5c563d4043197

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458235

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458232 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458231

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458228 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458227

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458217 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458216

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458189 /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458186

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458185 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0c-0-4069470d2886f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458184

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458183 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e14-0-5101aebd95fd6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458181

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458177 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e14-0-5101aebd95fd6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458176

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458173 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458172

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458158 /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458157

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458146 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0e-0-327bade7443cb

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458145

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458142 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458141

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458139 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458138

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458132 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458131

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458149 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0c-0-4069470d2886f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458130

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458128 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458127

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458118 /tmp/.famRPTQz3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458117

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458105 /tmp/.famIZaRIG

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458104

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458084 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0c-0-4069470d2886f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458083

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458080 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458079

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458076 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458075

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458070 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458069

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458066 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458065

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458064 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458063

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458062 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e0a-0-11a95fdf96695

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458061

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458058 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458057

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458056 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458055

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458050 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458049

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458012 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458011

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458010 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458009

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458008 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4e06-0-1c9bf2106e6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458007

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458004 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     458003

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457991 /tmp/.ICE-unix/19892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457990

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457989 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457988

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457980 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dd7-0-7500bf38bc51c

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457978

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457944 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dd7-0-7500bf38bc51c

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457943

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457942 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457941

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457934 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457933

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457920

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457894 /tmp/.famckQTjk

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457893

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457880 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dd7-0-7500bf38bc51c

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457879

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457876 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457875

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457870 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457869

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457863 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4db4-0-39439d1b127e0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457862

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457861 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457859

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457857 /tmp/.esd/socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457856

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457826 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4db4-0-39439d1b127e0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457825

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457695 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4a10-0-60301ba1ce88d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457688

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457824 /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4dc9-0-303576a5f208f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457659

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457647 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457646

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457639 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     457638

unix  8      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     454240 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     454164

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM                   453955

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     435753 /tmp/.famUyGRQg

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     435752

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     426222

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     384281

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     143075 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     143074

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     119508 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     119507

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     26651  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     26650

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     25749  /tmp/orbit-becky/linc-4d70-0-72045a5eefba6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     25748

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     25747  /tmp/orbit-becky/linc-4d30-0-12ecc25e6b80a

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     25746

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     22951  /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-4a10-0-60301ba1ce88d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     22950

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     22949  /tmp/orbit-tom/linc-49c3-0-241c2586d3b2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     22948

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     20232  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     20231

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     20081  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     20080

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19863  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19862

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19737  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19736

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19662  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19661

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19637  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19636

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19184  /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19183

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18916

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18915

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18850  /var/run/ptal-mlcd/usb:PSC_750

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18765  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18764

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18758  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     18757

```

----------

## rex123

There's nothing listening on port 6566. This means that something in your config is wrong, and it isn't running.

Things to try:

Look in your system logs (under /var/log) for errors. This should be the most productive thing to do.

Read the FAQ on the SANE site (there's some Gentoo-specific info)

Check that the paths are right in the config files (ie try to find all the referenced files by searching the filesystem)

Check obvious things like that the user/group exist, and have appropriate permissions (I see that the HOW-TO says this anyway)

...etc...

----------

## milan

My /etc/xinetd.config file looks like this:

```

defaults

{

        only_from      = localhost 10.1.1.1 10.1.1.5 10.1.1.6 10.1.1.7 10.1.1.8 10.1.1.9

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

And if you put saned file from those instructions in the /etc/xinetd.d directory then you should be able to connect to it

I hope you have sane-port in /etc/services

and of course you can see what is the problem in the /var/log/everything/current file if you are running metalog

----------

## lazyleopard

On the host to which the scanner is attached, scanimage -L returns:

```
# su saned -c 'scanimige -L'

device `hp:/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target5/lun0/generic' is a Hewlett-Packard C1130A flatbed scanner

device `hp:/dev/sg0' is a Hewlett-Packard C1130A flatbed scanner

```

If I run scanimage -L on the host from which I wish to use the scanner, I get:

```
No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

The client host just has "net" in /etc/scan.d/dll.conf, and this in /etc/sane.d/net.conf

```
192.168.0.8
```

which is the IP address of the machine with the scanner attached.

Xinetd appears to respond to inbound connections from a "scanimage -L" on the client host, as I see this in /var/log/auth.log:

```
Jul 21 08:50:39 duma xinetd[31468]: START: sane-port pid=4195 from=192.168.0.7

```

but saned throws out the following 

```
Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: starting debug mode (level 128) 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: trying to get port for service `sane' (getservbyname) 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: port is 6566 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: socket () 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: setsockopt () 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: bind () 

Jul 21 08:50:39 duma saned[4195]: main: bind failed: Address already in use

```

netstat -tupan reports

```
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6566            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31468/xinetd        

```

/etc/services has an entry naming 6566 as sane-port, and my /etc/xinetd.d/sane-port file looks like this:

```
service sane-port

{

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = saned

        group           = saned

        server          = /usr/sbin/saned

        server_args     = -s128

}
```

My /etc/xinetd.conf file looks like this:

```
defaults

{

        only_from       = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0//28

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

xinetd is running with the following options:

```
/usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -reuse
```

----------

## lazyleopard

 *lazyleopard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/services has an entry naming 6566 as sane-port, and my /etc/xinetd.d/sane-port file looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ok... The twist in the tail is this line:

```
        server_args     = -s128
```

I have changed it to read

```
        server_args     = saned -s128
```

and it now looks like things are wourking, or at least getting past the scanimage -L stage...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dalcorta

Can u post your:

server side:

/etc/xinetd.conf

/etc/sane.d/saned.conf

/etc/sane.d/net.conf

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

/etc/xinet.d/sane-tcp

----------

